# SMEE :Society of Metallurgical Engineers In Egypt



## محمد عبده الدسوقى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اول جمعية لمهندسى الفلزات فى مصر سوف يتم افتتاحها يوم السبت 12\12\2009 ان شاء الله فى كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين بالسويس بها كل ما يحتاجه مهندس الفلزات و محاولة للربط التعليم بالصناعة و ربط ما يتعلمه مهندس الفلزات بسوق العمل و سوف يتم توفير كورس مجانية للاعضاء فى جميع مجالات: .1-steel making-welding-inspection و كورسات اخرى فى اماكن متخصصة و بشهادات معتمدة بعد اجتياز الاختبارات و ليس حضور الكورس فقط و توجد كورسات اخرى لجميع المهندسين باختلاف تخصصاتهم و توفر (field trip- microproject -technical seminar) و توفير كورسات(six segam-hysis-human resources-public relations-IT-matlab-Icdl-autocad) و كثير من الكورسات الاخرى 

نسعد بانضمامك الينا (SMEE(Society of Metallurgical Engineers In Egypt 

The OFFICIAL group of the Society of Metallurgical Engineers in Egypt " S M E E " in facebook
Email:






SMEE; future is us​


----------



## ابو غازي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

1- ممكن اعرف مين الرئيس او المدير المسئول عن التنظيم ؟
2- من سيعطى الدورات ؟ هل هم الدكاترة الذين نشتكى منهم طوال سنين البكالوريوس فى عدم ربطهم العلم بالسوق و احتياجاته ؟ أم سيحاضر استشاريين من الشركات و المصانع ؟ 
ارجو الاجابة حتى استطيع زيارة الجمعية و الاستفادة
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gamalabd (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مدير الخدمات فى الجمعية/ م/ جمال عبد الباقى الشوادفى
ونرجو الاتصال/0146137862


----------



## sofa ali (11 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس جمال 
اناطالبه في قسم التعدين والفلزات جامعه اسيوط وعضوه في جمعيه الهندسه للحياه e4l engineering for lifeنفسي اعرف ايه الكورسات اللي ممكن نعملها في جمعيتنا تفيد طلبه القسم او الشركات اللي ممكن نتعامل معاها هنا في اسيوط علشان توفر لنا الكورسات دي او ندوات ا وtrainer مؤهلين او يكون ما بينا تواصل بحيث تمدنا بخريجيين تعرضوا لسوق العمل ويوضحوا لنا المشاكل اللي تعرضوا لها في سوق العمل
شكرا


----------

